# Aggrivating problem with a viper 5101 remote start



## mattintc (Oct 22, 2011)

I have a viper 5101 and it has one big issue. The lock and unlock side of it works flawlessly along with its other features in the security area. the problem im having is the fact it wont function for jack in keeping the car running in pit stop mode or wont even start the car up at all if i press the remote start button on the remote. All it does is click a bunch of times flashing the parking lights nothing else no click from inside or nothing. any help would be beyond appreciated at this point. i also have the newer 5101 with the 18 pin harness on it. i also have put it into automatic mode for my car. i have tried the shutdown diagnostic procedure too and it dose no blinking or nothing.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

mattintc said:


> I have a viper 5101 and it has one big issue. The lock and unlock side of it works flawlessly along with its other features in the security area. the problem im having is the fact it wont function for jack in keeping the car running in pit stop mode or wont even start the car up at all if i press the remote start button on the remote. All it does is click a bunch of times flashing the parking lights nothing else no click from inside or nothing. any help would be beyond appreciated at this point. i also have the newer 5101 with the 18 pin harness on it. i also have put it into automatic mode for my car. i have tried the shutdown diagnostic procedure too and it dose no blinking or nothing.


 If its not working to begin with it won't work in pit stop mode, who did the install? Have you taken it back to them? What kind of car is it in?


----------



## mattintc (Oct 22, 2011)

jaggerwild said:


> If its not working to begin with it won't work in pit stop mode, who did the install? Have you taken it back to them? What kind of car is it in?


I put it in and i did everything correctly and tripple checked it over. all it will do is click. it is in a 1997 chevrolet cavalier with passlock 1 and if i can get it to light up the car and make it crank and start and die i will be extremly happy. I can deal with the passlock my self.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

mattintc said:


> I put it in and i did everything correctly and tripple checked it over. all it will do is click. it is in a 1997 chevrolet cavalier with passlock 1 and if i can get it to light up the car and make it crank and start and die i will be extremly happy. I can deal with the passlock my self.


 OK,
So not sure what your asking me then? Refresh my memory how the pass lock1 works. (sorry not been under a dash in a few), so I assume this is the problem as if the pass lock isnt working nothing will work. EASY way to find out, (try this)
1 install the key in the ignition( dont turn it at all).
2 remote start the car

If the car starts you found your source of the problem, as if the pass lock bypass was working youd not be here, but with the key in the ignition you know IF the car NOW starts..................
Post back more questions


----------



## mattintc (Oct 22, 2011)

jaggerwild said:


> OK,
> So not sure what your asking me then? Refresh my memory how the pass lock1 works. (sorry not been under a dash in a few), so I assume this is the problem as if the pass lock isnt working nothing will work. EASY way to find out, (try this)
> 1 install the key in the ignition( dont turn it at all).
> 2 remote start the car
> ...


I had found out my problem and it simply was a missing toggle switch and or piece of wire. it works perfectly right now and what not.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

mattintc said:


> I had found out my problem and it simply was a missing toggle switch and or piece of wire. it works perfectly right now and what not.


Cool!
But it would help others if you document what issue you had and how you found the problem. Thanks!


----------

